# Horloge la nuit



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Mars 2014)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai acheté un iPad Air il y a maintenant quelques mois et j'en suis très content en remplacement du MacBook Pro (qui était bien trop pour moi). J'ai cependant un faux problème. J'aime bien avoir l'heure la nuit pour pouvoir rapidement voir mon temps de sommeil restant (psychologique très certainement). Je sais que l'application Horloge de l'iPad permet de mettre l'heure en plein écran. Cependant, l'iPad se met en veille. Je pense qu'Apple devrait bloquer la mise en veille sur l'horloge en plein écran mais bon. Y a t il un moyen de laisser l'écran allumé ? Ou avez vous d'autres habitudes pour regarder l'heure la nuit sur l'iPad ? Sachant que j'aime garder le verrouillage automatique la journée qui m'est bien pratique.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Loscyde (23 Mars 2014)

Ben tu pourrais retirer le verrouillage automatique... Réglages > Général > Verrouillage automatique > Jamais.
Cependant je te déconseille de faire ça parce que tu vas gaspiller la batterie pour rien. (Pis apparemment tu aimes bien avoir cette option la journée...)

Le plus simple ne serait-il pas tout simplement d'appuyer sur le bouton home pour allumer l'écran de verrouillage et y lire l'heure ? Après tout t'as pas besoin que l'heure soit affichée sur l'écran toute la nuit...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Mars 2014)

En effet, j'ai eu l'idée de déverrouiller.
C'est juste dommage qu'on ne puisse pas profiter de l'heure analogique en plein écran. Car sur l'écran de verrouillage elle est numérique et beaucoup moins lisible donc quand on vient de se réveiller.


----------



## lamainfroide (24 Mars 2014)

Sinon, tu as toujours la solution d'acheter un réveil (avec une affichage de l'heure qui te plaise).
À terme ça te coûtera moins cher que ton ipad allumé toutes les nuit rien que pour regarder l'heure de temps en temps.
Ou tu attends la sortie de l'iWatch, si jamais elle sort un jour.


----------



## Ealdu (24 Mars 2014)

Comme application il existe sonio ou ireveil qui font office de radio-réveil; et en plus la luminosité est réglable.

Très agréable à l'usage!


----------

